# Vermont Vacation... Wow!



## Steve D (Mar 1, 2002)

I must say, that Vermont is a beautiful place to ride. Last year I did an organized tour of the state and road Route 100 from Canada to Massachusetts. That was nice, but last week's riding was even better. Long hills, fast decents, gorgeous farms, smooth roads, dirt roads, covered bridges, and lots of other cyclists. 

Here are some of the other cyclists along the way...


----------



## Steve D (Mar 1, 2002)

*Covered Bridges*

One day I went out in the pouring rain (sorry no pics) and found my way over to a covered bridge. It was quite interesting to go from the noise of riding in the rain, to the quiet of riding on smooth, dry wood under a covered bridge. I've never ridden a velodrome, but imagine the wood is fast and quiet.


----------



## Steve D (Mar 1, 2002)

More covered bridges


----------



## Steve D (Mar 1, 2002)

Not all the bridges were covered. On one ride, I took a detour when I came across "Red Bridge Road". Wonder why they called it that?


----------



## Steve D (Mar 1, 2002)

Farms


----------



## Steve D (Mar 1, 2002)

Buildings


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Great photos.


----------



## indysteel (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks for sharing. Vermot looks fantastic. Was this an organized tour or something you put together on your own?


----------



## Steve D (Mar 1, 2002)

The roads ranged from smooth and newly paved to hard-packed dirt. Since I live in a suburb of Boston, I don't get a chance to ride on dirt roads very often. To me, this was one of the best and most surprising parts of the riding. Dirt roads are fun! There was zero traffic and all of the dirt roads I followed were as smooth as the asphalt ones.


----------



## Steve D (Mar 1, 2002)

Scenic Route 131 really lives up to its name. 

Each day the plan was for me to ride with my 16 year old son and several of my friends who were also vacationing in Vermont. Soon after we arrived, my son met a girl and my hopes of riding with him were dashed. Who can blame him? Anyway, one day I ended up going out alone. Fortunately, I bumped into a local cyclist and he told me of some GREAT routes. 

If you're ever in Ascutney VT, you have to ride Tyson Road (6 mile climb) to Route 100 South and back via Scenic Route 131 which follows the Black River. Man, that was the most beautiful 50 mile route I think I have ever done.


----------



## Steve D (Mar 1, 2002)

indysteel said:


> Thanks for sharing. Vermot looks fantastic. Was this an organized tour or something you put together on your own?


This was something I did on my own. Actually, my family and I attended a church sponsored Bible School that was held at the Ascutney Mountain Resort. Several of my cycling friends also attended with their families so we planned a ride just about every afternoon.

Last year, I did do an organized ride called the VT 100/200, which was a point-to-point tour. In the end, I prefer what I did this year.


----------



## Steve D (Mar 1, 2002)

*Indian Stones*

LEFT: "On the 31st of August 1754, Capt James Johnson had a daughter born on this spot of ground being captivated with his whole family by the Indians".

RIGHT: "This is near the spot that the Indians encamped the night after they took Mr Johnson & family, Mr Laberee & Farnsworth. August 30th 1754. And Mrs Johnson was delivered of her child half a mile up this brook. When trouble is near the Lord is kind. He hears the captives crys. He can subdue the savage mind and learn its sympothy."


----------



## nonsleepingjon (Oct 18, 2002)

I like how you grouped the shots of bridges, buildings, farms, etc. It made for nice sets of photos.

Ride in a velodrome if you get the chance. I've only done it once, but it was a blast. I have not, however, rode on a covered bridge. I'll have to add that to the list of things to do


----------



## PCM (May 27, 2004)

Great photos!!!

My wife, son, and I took a trip to VT and NH a few years back to visit family. We stayed at Ascutney for the night but visited my aunt and uncle in Cavendish (post office photo above) first. I brought my bike along so I could ride to Ascutney and did the 131 to 103 to 100N to Tyson Road loop to get there (basically the opposite of what you did). That climb on Tyson Road was a killer but so worth it coming down the other side. I remember thinking as I was hitting 45+ on the downhill that if I crashed it could be a long time before someone came by and found me. I tried to get that thought out of my head as quickly as possible but still sat up and slowed just a little.

Going to Stowe at the end of August with the bike and camera. Will share my photots when I get back.


----------



## FrontRanger (May 19, 2004)

Second the covered bridge comments. that is something I must do.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Beautiful shots and beautiful bike. I've got the same Merckx ti (AX?), except I replaced the ratty old red decals with blue ones.

Vermont is a fun place. I spent a summer hiking the Long Trail through Vermont while in college, and we visit friends up there from time to time. Haven't ridden my bike up there, though I've always wanted to.


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

That is some good stuff.


----------



## Steve D (Mar 1, 2002)

PCM said:


> Great photos!!!
> 
> That climb on Tyson Road was a killer but so worth it coming down the other side. I remember thinking as I was hitting 45+ on the downhill that if I crashed it could be a long time before someone came by and found me. I tried to get that thought out of my head as quickly as possible but still sat up and slowed just a little.
> 
> Going to Stowe at the end of August with the bike and camera. Will share my photots when I get back.


You're not kidding about the fast decent down Tyson Road. My buddy in the blue jersey hit 55 mph, but that was too fast for me so I sat up and caught some wind in my chest to slow me down. Yikes. Can't get those bad thoughts in your head. 

I'll look forward to seeing your photos from Stowe.


----------



## Velo Vol (Mar 9, 2005)

Nice report. I should visit there sometime (in the summer).


----------



## Arby (Apr 29, 2004)

*Excellent!*

Steve D:

The last photo of the Indian Stone with your tire in the lower right corner is my favorite picture from this post, but, I also like the covered bridge shots. 

You were saying how it's neat how the sounds change from riding in rain to riding on smooth dry wood inside the covered bridges... I totally hear you. There are sounds we hear riding that are so (what's the word?)... cool/memorable? In the city, when I'm on my fixed, and there is virtually no bike noise, riding on wet smooth streets, there is a hissing noise that I love... makes me feel so fast. Anyway, good stuff!

Arby.


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

Arby said:


> Steve D:
> 
> You were saying how it's neat how the sounds change from riding in rain to riding on smooth dry wood inside the covered bridges... I totally hear you. There are sounds we hear riding that are so (what's the word?)... cool/memorable? In the city, when I'm on my fixed, and there is virtually no bike noise, riding on wet smooth streets, there is a hissing noise that I love... makes me feel so fast. Anyway, good stuff!
> 
> Arby.


That reminds me of the "My favorite cycling sound" thread.

Mine is early in the morning on my way to work when I go through a tunnel under a train bridge on Beach Dr. No cars, nothing, just the whir of the drive-train on the bike.


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

Steve, great pictures. The guy on the old bike just happened to be out and about? Did you talk to him about the bike?


----------



## Daverino (Jun 27, 2004)

Can someone tell me more details about this 131/103/100/Tyson loop? I live about 30 min north of Ascutney and am always looking for cool loops. Thanks, and thanks to the OP for the awesome pics!!


----------



## Steve D (Mar 1, 2002)

nate said:


> Steve, great pictures. The guy on the old bike just happened to be out and about? Did you talk to him about the bike?


The guy on the pennyfarthing was riding down Route 100 through the center of a town called Ludlow. I was pulling my camera out of my pocket to take a picture of me "drafting" him, but he turned down an ally on his way to work. Imagine commuting to work each day on that!

I pulled him behind him and talked to him a minute or two. Nice guy. Told me there was going to be an organized pennyfarthing ride of 100 people or so in the near future. That would be quite a sight, don't you think?

Here's another shot of him.


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

We have a guy in our club who also rides a pennyfarthing. He has done several orgainzed rides, both here in the US and in Europe.

The ultimate fixie!


----------



## Steve D (Mar 1, 2002)

Daverino said:


> Can someone tell me more details about this 131/103/100/Tyson loop? I live about 30 min north of Ascutney and am always looking for cool loops. Thanks, and thanks to the OP for the awesome pics!!


Here's what I did. From the Ascutney Mountain Resort:

Left on Route 44 to Route 106 South.
Right on Tyson Road for 6 mile climb past the stone church. 
Take Route 100 North past Echo Lake. 
Right on Scout Camp Road (a great gravel road). 
Cross Tyson/Kingdom Road onto Buswell Pond Road.
Bear right at fork onto East Lake Road.
Right on Red Bridge Road.
Left on Route 100 South through Ludlow
Left on High Street to Route 103
Left on Scenic Route 131 following the Black River.

At the intersection of 131 and 106 you can either go North on 106 and backtrack to the resort (that's what I did because I was running out of time - 52 miles roundtrip), or you can stay on Route 131 and go around the mountain (I'm guessing 60 to 65 miles).

Hope this helps.


----------



## the_dude (Jun 25, 2004)

fantastic. i love vermont.


----------



## Daverino (Jun 27, 2004)

Steve D said:


> Here's what I did. From the Ascutney Mountain Resort:
> 
> Left on Route 44 to Route 106 South.
> Right on Tyson Road for 6 mile climb past the stone church.
> ...


Thank you for the detailed directions! I do most of my rides from my front door, but I'm always looking for a completely new route not too far from my town. 

I look forward to experiencing this.


----------

